# Parsnips



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Things are not going well with my first planting last fall.

They continued to grow through the winter and the green part is HUGE, so I decided it was time to start pulling them. If the root is the size of my little finger, they were big. So, some were a little over crowed and decided to thin. Now, they are all beginning to flower and go to seed.

Pull them out and dump them?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

It's an option. You could always let them go until the weather gets cooler...


----------

